
Two gay men wanted a baby and a surrogate helped - dankohn1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/they-were-gay-and-wanted-a-baby-she-loved-being-pregnant-they-made-a-deal/2018/09/07/a001f19c-9014-11e8-bcd5-9d911c784c38_story.html
======
rurban
The most famous football (soccer) player in the world was outed? No, he
wasn't. He got several kids already this way. Good so.

